# MANILA | Museum of Natural History | 6 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


neil02 said:


> As of Oct 16, 2014
> 
> From Dominic Galicia and Architects Facebook Page


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


neil02 said:


> from Dominic Galicia Architects Facebook page


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


neil02 said:


> As of May 9, 2015


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like they fell behind... It is a beautiful building that should be reused


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Other than the obvious resemblance to the British Museum in London, it's a fine-looking building.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


sangleyairport said:


> Thursday, June 4, 2015, National Museum of Natural History, construction progress.
> 
> Credits: Dominic Galicia Architects Facebook


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|10|2015_



christos-greece said:


> Manila by KarnThmarshal [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


chestersim said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


sangleyairport said:


> ^Please credit, hehe. Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


sangleyairport said:


> Tree of Life rises at the National Museum of Natural History.
> 
> via Dominic Galicia Architects FB page


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

The Tree's trunk is way above the roof now. 

_09|07|2015_









*Billycoyism*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

update



jameskirk O said:


> Sept 1.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


akyat_barko said:


> from my office window


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Taken from its twin across Agrifina Circle. :cheers: 

_12|28|2015_









*Raiel Alvaro*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_01|01|2016_









*ava.grande*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_01|19|2016_









*Mimi jornacion*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_01|24|2016_









*psychocow*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

19 Feb 2016


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


chanlatorre said:


> Dome


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|30|2016_









*nccaofficial*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|03|2016_ 









*nccaofficial*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

update




jhomai14 said:


> Some photos I took this afternoon...
> April 4, 2016


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|07|2016_









*wanderingleon*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

updates




chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Tree of Life Courtyard, National Museum of Natural History





chanlatorre said:


> View from Agrifina Circle, National Museum of Natural History, Rizal Park, Manila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

An article from Bluprint magazine:


chanlatorre said:


> Scans from BluPrint Vol. 2 2015 which features an insightful Nick Ramos article on the structural engineering component of the National Museum of Natural History project, including the structural retrofit of the building and the design evolution of the Tree of Life.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|26|2016_










*Marvin Lawrence Martinez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|27|2016_










*indi_genous*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|02|2016_










*rubigannbanofficial*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|08|2016_










*jane_travelust*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

update




Batang_genio said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|11|2016_










*olracnai*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

update




eYGSLe4JTh said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|13|2016_










*Trev Eggleston*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|13|2016_



















*Crystaline Centino*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope they keep it white. 




Jefferyi said:


> May 22, 2016


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

An article about the new museum...


chanlatorre said:


> *What to expect at Manila’s upcoming National Museum of Natural History*
> _The upcoming National Museum of Natural History presents Philippine history in a cool location_


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Show and tell with school children


chanlatorre said:


> Architect Dominic Galicia shows Canadian American School Manila students his fascinating blueprints for the ongoing construction of the National Museum of Natural History (coming up on the 5th floor of an existing building in Luneta Park, Manila). As lead architect of the museum's design team, Arch. Dom drew his inspiration from a DNA helix structure and Charles Darwin's early sketching of the tree of life. He presented a brief video clip that students of viewed in rapt attention and that elicited such questions as, What do you do if you find fossils? Where did all the trees go? Where are the rest of the whale's bones? How did you make a tree inside the museum? How did you put an elevator inside the tree trunk? Why do you wear a hat? How long have you been a builder? Why did you make the roof of the museum a glass dome?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

15 June 2016


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

updates




chestersim said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Ar. Thin Resurreccion


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|25|2016_










*Fabian Mangahas*


----------

